# [Gothic3] Schlösserknacken lernen



## GorrestFump (4. November 2006)

*[Gothic3] Schlösserknacken lernen*

hab nix im minifaq-thread gefunden drum frag ich hier:

wo kann man gleich wieder scherere Schlösser knacken lernen (für Metalltruhen)?

Hab's verpennt zu lernen und find keinen Lehrer mehr dafür (in Kap Dun war einer vor der Befreiuung)...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic3] Schlösserknacken lernen*



			
				GorrestFump am 04.11.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> hab nix im minifaq-thread gefunden drum frag ich hier:
> 
> wo kann man gleich wieder scherere Schlösser knacken lernen (für Metalltruhen)?
> 
> Hab's verpennt zu lernen und find keinen Lehrer mehr dafür (in Kap Dun war einer vor der Befreiuung)...


Vermutlich wird es Kollege Lares in Geldern können. Ohne Gewähr.


----------



## balduin2 (4. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic3] Schlösserknacken lernen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 04.11.2006 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Okara bei Shawn...später wenn du Gotha befreit hast ist er aber dort anzutreffen.


----------



## Tiger39 (5. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic3] Schlösserknacken lernen*



			
				balduin2 am 04.11.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Kap Dun bei Seruk geht es auch


----------



## Agent (5. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic3] Schlösserknacken lernen*



			
				Tiger39 am 05.11.2006 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 04.11.2006 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und in Montera bei einem der Söldner vor der Arena geht es, glaube ich, auch.


----------



## GorrestFump (5. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic3] Schlösserknacken lernen*



			
				Agent am 05.11.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 05.11.2006 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

